# question about possible maf problem



## Beeros (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi everyone, recently my car has developped a problem. BTW, its an auto tranny

here are the symptoms : 

-engine cuts when approching 4000 rpm, it wont go further ( ONLY WHEN CRUISING )

-when i FLOOR IT ( and only when i floor it ), tranny doesn't downshift ( i assume the tranny won't downshift to a gear that will lead the engine to rev more than 4000 rpm... )

-when my cruise speed reach about 60 mph , engine tends to sputter/miss a little bit but not much 

seems like a MAF problem so far BUT : 

-in neutral position, the engine can rev without any hesitation until fuel cut-off ( approx 7000 rpm).

- Also, the ECU does not throw any codes 

So the main question is : Is it possible for my engine to rev to 7000 rpm without any hesitation if the MAF is dead ?

If not, then what could be the problem ?


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

I would start by checking the fuel pressure while the problem is happening.


----------



## coorus (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm having the same problem with my 2000 maxima. What was the cause? I need help.


----------



## lord_righteous (May 21, 2012)

*had the same problem*

i had the same problem with my 2000 st (4sp auto tranny), would put the foot down and would jump to about 4k rpm and go no higher only way to get higher was slowly work my way up to it and past, car was in shop for 3 weeks ended up being one of the sensors (maybe the maf) or air fuel sensor, and the air flow sensor was not working properly because i put a K&N air filter in it which messed it up, which in turn wreked the other sensor.
only cost me about $900 to fix  though i am in australia so...

car runs great now plenty enough power just looking for some mods now


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Beeros said:


> engine cuts when approching 4000 rpm, it wont go further ( ONLY WHEN CRUISING )
> 
> -when my cruise speed reach about 60 mph , engine tends to sputter/miss a little bit but not much
> 
> So the main question is : Is it possible for my engine to rev to 7000 rpm without any hesitation if the MAF is dead ?


Have you replaced the plugs?

Make sure the air filter is clean.

The fuel filter may be dirty; to replace it, I'm not sure if it's in the engine compartment or in the fuel pump. Run a fuel pressure test at the higher RPMs.

If you were to disconnect the MAF from the wiring harness, the engine would not rev beyond 2400 RPM.


----------

